# Waxamomo



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Shame as slightly disappointed in waxamomo as had orders stating shipped on the 16th dec and they've failed to arrive which has resulted in 3 missing gifts for people this year.
However am sure they've been very busy with the blackfriday and xmas 25% off sale so I have confidence it will arrive later, but an email back or even a return call would have gave me time to go elsewhere for replacement's.

Anyone else have missing order's this year?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Try sending them a PM. 

I wanted to buy some bits, but all the decent stuff has been out of stock for weeks.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Not being delivered by Yodel are they? If so that would explain why you haven't received them yet! 

Sutty.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I've never had any issues with them.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

They are really behind this Christmas. Loads of complaints for not delivering on time and not delivering properly at the moment. They are on the news alot atm have a look.

Sutty.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Waxamomo use ups anyway who seem ok atm or have been with my work

Shame really, I used to rate them highly but my last parcel took an age to arrive as have quite a few other people's

Not sure if there's an issue somewhere


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

As above try a PM and give them a chance


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

It is very disappointing when gifts are involved but lets not do an Autobrite on them just yet. Time will tell in this thread, there must be a reason.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

shine247 said:


> It is very disappointing when gifts are involved but lets not do an Autobrite on them just yet. Time will tell in this thread, there must be a reason.


Why not people were very happy to string AB Direct up, surely its the same thing by the sound of the issues people are having


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I ordered 22nd and waiting also


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Gave a few emails and also called in which they didn't return the call, i had the reply email stating shipped but that was on the 16th and with 48hr delivery somethings either not in stock or theres a problem with delivery.
Am sure resolvement will follow through the weeks, but just feel slightly dissapointed and it comes in mind the same also happened last year.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

If worst comes to worst il pop up there its only 20 mins away


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Oh, my word, Christmas creeps up so quickly these days!

Sorry, but I have no sympathy with threads like these...

Regards,
Steve
(reason I'm on here, boiler pump has packed up - so maybe a bit more grouchy than usual)


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

I had problems with them 18 months ago, never used them since..They were very unprofessional..


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Gave a few emails and also called in which they didn't return the call, i had the reply email stating shipped but that was on the 16th and with 48hr delivery somethings either not in stock or theres a problem with delivery.
> Am sure resolvement will follow through the weeks, but just feel slightly dissapointed and it comes in mind the same also happened last year.


U hear anything back yet mate ?


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

ordered from them ,had a email back saying out of stock very unprofessional company imo. Dont list items in stock that are not


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Bigoggy said:


> U hear anything back yet mate ?


Tried calling but no answer and have an email previously sent so awaiting answer.Will give till after xmas rush then just claim the money back then at least I might get a response via paypal if that's whats required.

I want the item's and well prepared to wait but with no response it left me pondering whether to order again elsewhere or wait it out... frustrating.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> ordered from them ,had a email back saying out of stock very unprofessional company imo. Dont list items in stock that are not


I had a similar problem last year. It did get resolved eventually but it was in the new year. Not good. I have avoided them since.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I found all the decent bits were out of stock as soon as they put a discount code up, I wonder if they don't want to sell other items with the code??


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Just Got an email back before saying my order will be here in next few days. Fingers crossed


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Why do people get so uptight at something not arriving within seconds of pressing a buy button, maybe it's because I'm not 10 years old anymore and can happily wait for things to arrive, if I want it quick that is what a retail counter is for, give it a couple of weeks and chill out.


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I had the same with them a while back. I'll never use them again!

Same thing, I was told by email that things had been dispatched then when I phoned I was told it would be sent out that day. I don't mind that things have been delayed but I will never use them again due to the lies.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

PootleFlump said:


> Why do people get so uptight at something not arriving within seconds of pressing a buy button, maybe it's because I'm not 10 years old anymore and can happily wait for things to arrive, if I want it quick that is what a retail counter is for, give it a couple of weeks and chill out.


Next day delivery mate and its been over a week there comes a point where im wondering wen its going to come.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Bigoggy said:


> Just Got an email back before saying my order will be here in next few days. Fingers crossed


Strange..you ordered later and look's like you'll get your's first:lol:

Can't seem to understand why they aint replied after stating it was shipped on the 16th December it's as though they dnt care about the order after its been paid for and know to them dispatched:wall:

Just goes to show there are traders out there worse than chemical guys:lol: give the due cg always answer back.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

PootleFlump said:


> Why do people get so uptight at something not arriving within seconds of pressing a buy button, maybe it's because I'm not 10 years old anymore and can happily wait for things to arrive, if I want it quick that is what a retail counter is for, give it a couple of weeks and chill out.


Various upgrade delivery options mean goodies should arrive sooner:thumb: It be a different story if I ordered 23rd but order was placed 6th December and dispatched 16th dec so been waiting 20 days excluding sundays and 24th 25th dec.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I had great service from them for my black Friday order, ordered on Friday, arrived on Tuesday.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

pantypoos said:


> I had great service from them for my black Friday order, ordered on Friday, arrived on Tuesday.


The first time I had great CS

The second was good

The 3rd I paid extra for next day and it took over a week, wasn't around a bank holiday or xmas

Shame as its put Me off yet Chris seems like a good guy


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I know chris and he is a top bloke I only speak for myself if I want anything I will phone pop round and pick it up in person.
I rang him this week he didn't have what I wanted so I ordered from CYC instead no problem.


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Gents, sorry I haven't been on sooner.

Some good news, and some bad.

The good news first, ALL orders have been shipped upto date (yesterdays orders will be shipped out today with Royal Mail, UPS orders I will try and get out today otherwise it will be Friday as UPS are not/have not been collecting from us everyday over the Christmas period). Some were late due to stock shortages and any placed over Christmas were delayed as I was away for the Christmas break.

The odd order with a product missing that we will not be re-stocking has been shipped and missing product refunded in full. If this took the order under the free shipping amount we have taken that on the chin as it was our fault in the first place.

The bad news (some might see it as good :lol, Waxamomo will be shutting down early 2015 and so all stock will be reduced in price to clear.

We will be doing a full stock take in the next few days and all stock levels updated on the site with correct numbers and ofcourse reduced prices.

We will NOT let any customer down or disappear with your money. All orders will either be shipped or refunded. We are not going bankrupt or anything like that, we are simply shutting the business down slowly so you need not worry about placing orders.

The site will be updated in the next few days with the 'closing down' banner too. 

Any problems whatsoever, please drop me an e-mail or use the contact form on the site and i'll get back to you ASAP.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

cant be fairer than that.
Shame your shutting down chris had a fair few good deals from you over the last few years all the best in the future mate :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you for the update, at least people know what is happening.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I put a wee order in yestarday but not in a rush for it but hopefully it arrives in a reasonable time not wanting to in 3 weeks time try chase my order, and just hope my order isn't reduced down even more as got a bargin of you's


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

ColinEhm1 said:


> I put a wee order in yestarday but not in a rush for it but hopefully it arrives in a reasonable time not wanting to in 3 weeks time try chase my order, and just hope my order isn't reduced down even more as got a bargin of you's


Should be with you Friday. :thumb:

Good choice of wax BTW


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you very much

Was the choice of many on the forum so let's hope for good results  Was a great price you's had it at

Happy new year when it comes to you  and sorry to here about closing down but some of us chose a new year new start though 



Waxamomo said:


> Should be with you Friday. :thumb:
> 
> Good choice of wax BTW


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

All the best Waxamomo.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear that,i was a client since the opening,all the best!.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

shine247 said:


> Thank you for the update, at least people know what is happening.


Exactly that, many thank's for coming on publically chris with the explanation and at least we all now know the reason's.
Today ive received 2 items which were sent 30th special delivery although late but would have appreciated email before hand with explaining non stock in which I could have took something else or ordered elsewhere to ensure someone received the xmas gift.
However the explanation beforehand would have been enough for me rather than you rushing out the parcel so again thank's for that.

Shame the company is slowly coming to a close as it has a great variety of stock from different company's which is why I was drawn to ordering from yourself and have been through the last few year's.

I wish you all the best for the future and thank you for the business over the last few year's:thumb:

Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep, sorry to hear Waxamomo is closing, had quite a few great deals on there. All the best for the future Chris, whether that is in detailing or out.:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear the news you're closing. Only ordered once but had no problems at all with the service or delivery. 

On the service issue I agree people are very quick nowadays to offer criticism but there's been loads of companies this year having delivery problems. I used Thorntons online ordered on 1 December and got my order on the 15th December missing my wife's bday which part of the order was for!! Not ideal but a couple of calls to them explained that there was a fire in the warehouse - issue explained with no major issues.

What with things in Glasgow this year coupled with other things close to home life is too short to worry too much over a delayed parcel. Its fair to say others have a lot more to worry about.

I don't know anyone from Waxamomo personally or the reasons behind the closure but I wish you all the best and hope things work out for you in the future :thumb:


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear you are closing.

Ordered a few bits from you yesterday.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

Order arrived yestarday thanks a lot but the post man wasn't happy as he had to carry the box about his full run till he got to mine haha


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news, it's a shame 

Used them a few times over the years and they were always spot on. I will probably put a final order in to help shift stock, seems a bit mercenary though....


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

hi wanted a few things - is the xmas25 code still applicable ? only ask as what I want is not yet reduced individually.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I think the codes still active mate,


----------



## andspenka (Apr 19, 2014)

The code is still active, I've just used it.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Its still active, I just used it last night. Bought a infrared thermometer and a hose spray gun!


----------

